# Kommunikation S7-1200 Modbus RTU auf Modbus RTU Voll-Duplex



## hubert (3 April 2014)

Hallo,

habe eine Anlage, welche über mit uns über Modbus RTU kommunizieren soll. Die andere Steuerung ist eine Honeywell Steuerung (DCS Experion PKS), welche aber nur Modbus RTU RS485 4-Draht Voll-Duplex kann. Bei uns ist aber eine S7-1200 mit einem CM (CB 1241 RS485 (6ES7 241-1CH30-1XB0)) installiert. Dies kann aber nur Modbus RTU RS485 2-Draht Halb-Duplex. Wir kann ich die beiden Steuerung dazu bringen, dass sie miteinander sprechen? Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen.


----------

